# How to make your Own NET (Naturally Extracted Tobacco)



## Alex (5/6/18)

How to make your Own NET (Naturally Extracted Tobacco) E-liquid (courtesy of Denis Bouchard) 

submitted 18 hours ago by mstave [+1]

This is a truly excellent, step by step, with photos and materials list, on how to make your own NET e-liquid. The link is to a pdf, feel free to download.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1lpmt2zQiFZmTR9JTbWvng-qb9iJcp12Q

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (6/6/18)

Awesome find @Alex.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (6/6/18)

I have no interest in creating NET concentrates. Correction, I didn't have an interest, but after reading this I would love to try it, it looks like a really fun process, and pretty damned rewarding to get to vape this!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------

